

I am a mathematician and ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://spikedmath.com/389.html

======
katovatzschyn
This belongs on reddit.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Do you really think so? You don't think this speaks at all to the situation of
half the people here? Or more?

This is a real issue for many people here. I work hard to appreciate the
things my wife is interested in, and fortunately she appreciates the efforts I
make. She, in turn, works hard to appreciate what I do, and I help her as best
I can to see the fun and (on occasion) beauty in that.

But not everyone is as lucky as I, and I think this is a great way to make the
point.

I hope you're as lucky as I am, and if not, I hope this actually has a message
that you haven't bothered to see yet.

But if not, sorry to have wasted your time.

~~~
yolesaber
The cartoon was not very well done and lacked any warmth or subtlety. I
would've preferred an essay on the subject, since it does seem as though there
is some great rift in the understanding of the Arts and the Sciences by HN
users (judging by some of the comments in this thread
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2241638>)

------
waterhouse
I beg to differ.

<http://tauday.com/>

